# Cara Delevingne testet Sex-Techniken in "Planet Sex" und soll masturbieren



## Death Row (18 Nov. 2022)

​


> *Cara Delevingne* bekommt ihre eigene Serie: "Planet Sex". In den sechs Episoden reist sie um die Welt und probiert *verschiedene Sexpraktiken *aus. Im Trailer gibt es erste Highlights zu sehen.
> "Hallo, ich heiße Cara und ich date Männer. Ich liebe aber auch Frauen und alle anderen", sagt Model und Schauspielerin Cara Delevingne. "Ich lebe einfach von dieser queeren Energie." Die 30-Jährige bekommt eine neue, sechsteilige Serie. Unter dem Titel "Planet Sex" reist sie durch verschiedene Länder. In Südafrika, *Deutschland*, Spanien, Japan, im Libanon, den USA und in Großbritannien probiert sie verschiedene Sexpraktiken aus. ....




Quelle: https://www.stern.de/lifestyle/cara...anet-sex--und-soll-masturbieren-32913700.html

Dass die Serie wegen Cara Pflichtprogramm bei mir wird, sollte klar sein.  ❤️‍🔥


----------



## HdPI (19 Nov. 2022)

Masturbieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## H. Nuta (4 Dez. 2022)

Die Suche nach immer neuen Serieninhalten führt zu immer skurrileren Formaten. Kann man nur hoffen, dass es nicht enttäuschend wenig Erotik gibt


----------

